# Water birds arriving



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Starting to get some water birds in now. Kind of a late spring this year.

NAB 

Here's our first Black Crowned Night Heron, he lost his Mom and was down on the edge of the lake starving and dogs were ragging on him. He's Ok now a few weeks of good food and safety and he will be good to go.










Then we had to go get these four Barn Owl babies, seems their parents built their nest in an air conditioning duct at the airport and they were going to turn on the system when they noticed these guys nesting under fan blades. They're safe now and the airport people are going to screen off the duct so this doesn't happen next year.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are so cute. 

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pics. I love the Black Crowned Night Heron. I heard they are the only herons that hunt for food at night. Amazing birds.

OMG, the owls are precious. How long will it take for you to release them? so cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful pics...those babies are so cute!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks to you that they are safe now, the Crowned Night Heron looked to be too fragile but green eyes and green legs... cool


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful and amazing pics, Nab! Thank you for sharing them with us! Best of luck to these little ones!

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The green toes have a purpose*



sreeshs said:


> Thanks to you that they are safe now, the Crowned Night Heron looked to be too fragile but green eyes and green legs... cool


The way these guys get food is they will wade around in shallow water and plant those green toes in the sand or mud on the bottom. then they wiggle the toes around and try to attract minows and small fish that are fooled into thinking the toes are fresh tasty worms, then when the fish comes up and trys to take a bite out of the green worm the Heron will have the fish for lunch.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the info, Nab. I was going to mention the green feet and do remember hearing about this "fishing" process! So will you put him in a place with minnows so he can catch his own food??

Those birds are something else, as always!! And, as always, sooooo glad you are there to rescue and care for until their release. Thank goodness they _can_ be released!

Looking forward to seeing "big" bird pictures!!

Thanks sooooo very much for all you and Nancy do with these rescues!

Sending our best wishes with Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------

